# Im new



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey im going to start bowhunting this year and would like some tips/info from more experienced hunters...Couple things i wanna know about are scrapes and scents...i have heard alot about making mock scrapes..i was wondering if this works and how you do it?? another thing ive heard is using scents...either doe or buck urine, varmint urine or scent blockers....another thing ive seen being used is decoys...worth it?? i could use alot of help on anything having to do with bowhunting to get a guy started...
Thanks


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey, Its awesome that you are going to start bowhunting. It will soon become an addiction! Believe me, the more time you spend in the woods, the more you will learn. There are so many tricks to the trade that it would take a novel to explain everything there is to know (not saying that I know all there is to know by any means, I still learn new stuff just about every time I hunt.)

As far as scents go, using a cover scent is a good idea for sure. Scent controll and using the wind to your advantage are two big keys to being a successful bowhunter. Try to have multiple stand locations, so you have options when the wind is coming from any direction. As far as attracting scents (deer urine), those are much more effective during the pre-rut and rut.

Good luck getting started, and try to find a good bowhunting book to read up as much as you can.


----------



## JC (Oct 14, 2006)

Here are just a few things you may want to consider, but the best way to learn is by spending time in the woods.

1) Get a good bow that fits you and have someone who knows what they are doing set it up for you. The bows available now are fast and quiet and can make you much more successful. Make sure your arrows and broadheads are the right match for your bow's draw weight and length.
2) Use scent control. Soaps, deodorant, and sprays will help hide your scent. Wash your hunting clothing in scent free detergent and keep it all in a scent free bag. Cover scents like fresh earth also help.
3) Mock scrapes can work, but you can't leave any of your own scent behind when you make them. Wear rubber gloves and boots. I've had better luck hunting over real scrapes and not walking too close to them or contaminating them with my own scent. Scrapes are tough, MOST of the time the really big bucks will only visit them at night anyway.
4) Hunt out of a quiet tree stand that doesn't creak when you move. Also, place your stand at least 15-20 feet up to help disperse your scent and hide your movements. Wear a safety harness, and use limbs to help break up your outline. Cut limbs from another tree if necessary and attach them to the appropriate spots on and around your platform. You have to move a little more to shoot a bow, so extra concealment can really help. A deer that knows something is wrong is likely to move enough at the sound of the release to mess up what would have been a good shot, even at 20 yards. 
5) Decoys can work, but I don't use them anymore. I have had more deer avoid them than be attracted to them. They can be good though, especially in the right spot, at the right time of year, and if you don't contaminate the decoy with human scent. 
6) If you're hunting the same stands over and over again, be careful not to spook deer on the way to your stand in the mornings and on the way out in the evenings. The less scent you leave in the area and the fewer deer that see or hear you in the area the more success you will have.
7) Practice shooting a lot. There's a lot of margin for error when shooting at a live animal with a bow, so the more accurate you are the better off you'll be. Practice shooting out of the type of stand you'll be hunting from to get used to the height and position you'll shoot from.

There's a bunch more, but you'll find out what works best for you. Good luck!


----------

